# SA 20.6.13 fishy fodo



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally managed to score a couple of nice fish just on dark. I am amazed at the quality of this photo taken on my mates smart phone ( sure is smart)
Caught on soft plastics.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice snaps Shep, I hope the photographer didn't make you hang out in the cold too long like that 

How'd you use the plastics? Cast and hop, drift or something else?


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Drifting with a sea anchor. Casting away from the boat and hopping it back to the boat.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Love your work Shep.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Dennis. Ilove the boats that you sell!
Liz and I were talking about a trip to Brisbane to catch up with some friends and do some fishing . Liz said it would be too dangerous to go and have alook at the latest stealth boats!
If I wanted to troll with any chance of success for mackerel or longtail, what is the best time of the year for that, and what locations seem to be fairly reliable, I remember the land based fishing I did while I lived up in the Pilbara and would just get blown away kayak fishing in those waters, but that IS a long drive to do nothing but fish!( Might have trouble getting that one past the treasurer!)
REGARDS SHEP
.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Mate,

Decemeber - March on the Gold Coast Trolling for Mackerel you could do alright. March to June for Wahoo ..... For Long tail you would want to head a bit further north - Moffats up to Noosa - they seem to get thick there....

Definately get in contact for when you want to come up.... I ll make sure you have something to paddle, but if you actually want to catch .... i d suggest talking to Clive, Ant, Rod and Chris ....


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Neil, looking forward to coming over in a couple of weeks and would be rapt to score a snapper from the yak. When do we get a photo of you in the dry suit? Keep up the good work.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

well done.

Ian


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you're right IB nice Fodo, but even nicer fush.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice catch Shep - fantastic fun on SPs - now for some 70cm plus models !


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Shep, great to see your reports keep coming in.


----------

